
Grafana 5.0 Beta - danlimerick
http://docs.grafana.org/guides/whats-new-in-v5/
======
cirowrc
> In v5.0 we decided to improve this experience by adding a new active
> provisioning system that uses config files. This will make GitOps more
> natural as data sources and dashboards can be defined via files that can be
> version controlled.

Yay!

For me the best two things of the release: \- dashboard folders \- dashboard
provisioning

Keep up with the great work!

